# New pigeon owner-Any tips?



## Crista (Mar 31, 2014)

I bought four adult homing pigeons, two male and two female, from a breeder two days ago. I'm hoping to breed them and train the families as homers. I have a large coop in my back yard. They've already been trained to another coop, so I haven't let them out yet. The coop is big enough for them to fly around in, though. I change their water every night and I'm currently feeding them generic bird seed, although soon I'm probably going to buy them some pigeon feed. Every night after dark (when they're tired and a bit calmer) I handle them a bit with soft, slow movements so they can get used to me. I've placed thin sticks and dry leaves for them to make bedding with.
If anyone has suggestions for feed, bedding, handling, or any other tips, please let me know!

EDIT: Also, one of my pigeons is extremely jumpy. Both of the boys and Crista, one of the girls, will at least tolerate me touching them, and Crista downright loves it. Every time I even barely touch Amy, on the other hand, she freaks out and flies all over the coop. Any suggestions on how to get her to trust me would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

so I haven't let them out yet
Does this mean you plan on letting them out? if you do they will go back home
If you have nest boxes try the long pine needles they like them
About the only thing you can do to make her like you is to keep them hungry, then maybe you can get them to eat out of you hand, I spend a lot of time in my loft and have a 6 year old hen that will never let me touch her she is just a wild child.
Dave


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Most birds don't really like to be "pet" but some tolerate it more than others. As above train them with food. If these are quality homers you may or may not ever be able to let them fly (they may return to thier original loft). I certainly would let them all raise a round of babies before attempting to fly them. Get a good pigeon mix for them to eat and don't forget to provide them with a quality pigeon grit too. Enjoy your new hobby. Keeping pigeons is great pleasure!


----------



## Crista (Mar 31, 2014)

It took a little persuading, but today I got Rory and Crista to eat out of my hands. Dirk and Amy are a bit difficult, but I'm sure I'll get them to do the same eventually. I'll probably just add some supplements to their regular bird seed, as it seems to have a lot of what most owners recommend.


----------

